# How much should i price my soap?



## juliawhas

I'm having so much trouble! shipping for me costs 5.60, and each bar costs 40 cents, plus deductions which is .50 plus 6.9% of the money i recieve (i'm really confused). i have no idea how to charge, but when i tried on my own, i only earn two dollars from making soap. is that average? how much do you earn each bar of soap?


----------



## Stakie

I am a little confused by the post. You charge 40 cents for the bar but shipping the bar costs 5.60? I am lost. Not trying to sound rude, but could you restate that?


----------



## paillo

Excuse me, but you don't sound like you belong here. Since this is your first post, we will keep an eye on you. Suspicious posts are watched closely.


----------



## jenneelk

Maybe her English is bad?? IDK  Sounds like she's not stating things right. What do you think he/she could be doing? 

Seriously curious.. also not asking rudely.


----------



## Obsidian

I think what she is say is each bar costs .40 to make, that plus taxes and paying shipping herself in giving her $2.00 profit per bar.


----------



## juliawhas

Yes Obsidian. And sorry i'm like panicking so im not talking straight. and i dont get how i don't belong here and is suspicious? although i am new here to making and selling soap. I need utter help on how to price. 

And i'm asking fellow soap makers, how much money do you earn from selling your homemade soap (minus the shipping and tax expenses)


----------



## juliawhas

You're not being rude. I speak English well... but it's just I have no idea how to express my problems because I'm really new to soap making. Anyways, what I was trying to say was it costs me $0.40 to make a bar of soap. I want to charge my soap (because I'm selling) a maximum of $5 and minimum of $4 (because taxes take a lot). I calculated, and the money I get (taking away shipping and taxes costs) only $2. 

I'm asking how much money do you receive from YOUR soap making, taking away shipping and taxes?
Thanks for being polite.


----------



## juliawhas

I'm just confused. How much does it cost for you to ship a bar of soap? I checked online USPS and it said 5.60 flat rate...I'm really new at all of this so help please!


----------



## juliawhas

each soap i make costs .40 cents. shipping the bar costs 5.60 (i think) and taxes take some dollars. i really need help on pricing, because i caculated and the money i get when someone buys a soap is on average $2, when i charge $5 (for shipping and taxes). how much does it cost you to ship a bar? and plus, how much money do you get when someone buys your soap?


----------



## JaimeM

I'm really new to soap making too! I don't sell mine, since I don't think I'm ready, but $2 profit per bar sounds like a lot to me for a new soap maker. I give my 'apprentice' soaps away.


----------



## Obsidian

Are you paying for shipping yourself? Generally, the buyer pays shipping not the seller.


----------



## juliawhas

*How much do you earn for each bar?*

Hi! I'm new to soap making.
With shipping, Etsy, and Paypal costs, I calculated what my pricing should be, and I decided with $5 (average selling price on etsy), and I don't want to sell it anymore expensiver. 

However, not including the costs, I receive $2 a bar. Is that how much you earn a bar, or more? And how much do you charge for shipping (I split it; half in my soap bar price, half for the charge) 

I appreciate all help :smile:


----------



## Stakie

If you are getting $2 for each bar that is not doing too bad.

What I try to do is calculate my expenses as a whole.

So for me it would be rent, tools, cost of supplies.

I charge depending on how much my supplies. (That changes per bar) Than the average is to 2X the cost of the bar should be what you are selling at.

Than your profit for the supplies would be one half. Than you minus all the other things you pay for, rent comes off, tool costs, etc. If you are making more that that, plus approximately a good wage. (Payment as if you were working at another job.) And you are still making money, than you are doing well.

Hopefully that works.

If you are shipping out your soap, you shouldn't be paying for that. They should. Hopefully that is understandable. I am not always the best at describing things.


----------



## juliawhas

It is  But I'm not paying for shipping, the customers are, it's just I add half the shipping expense in the price, and when I minus that and the rent, I get $2. How much do you earn a bar? 
How much does it cost you to ship a bar? And I'll try that method.


----------



## juliawhas

I'm not paying for it, I'm just adding the shipping expense into the price so it seems less expensive (the shipping), and it's more fair and effective that way. 

May I ask a question? How much does it cost for you to ship a bar of soap? And how much do you earn per bar?  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Stakie

I don't ship. I sell at shows or storefront. Calculate everything and see if you get still come out with a profit. If so, you are doing well. If not, you might be undercharging or are buying supplies that may be too high of priced.


----------



## juliawhas

I am making $2 profit, just like I calculated.Thank you so much!  What is your profit?


----------



## JaimeM

Honey, I don't think anyone is comfortable answering your question specifically.  Check etsy if you want to know what people are charging for handcrafted soap.


----------



## savonierre

My soap costs .57 cents to make a 4.5 oz bar, I sell it for $4.95, pay 20 cents for the listing and 17 cents selling fee, plus the pp fee, so I make at least $4.00 a bar. The buyer pays the shipping cost.


----------



## juliawhas

Oh silly me! I meant how much you earn each bar of soap...so I can see if $2 is an average. I'm so new to this *facepalms* forgive me


----------



## pamielynn

I think you're doing pretty good if you are brand new to soapmaking and already have your cost down to .40 a bar.


----------



## Ancel

juliawhas said:


> Oh silly me! I meant how much you earn each bar of soap...so I can see if $2 is an average. I'm so new to this *facepalms* forgive me



Savonierre said she makes $4 per bar. I don't ship, but I make 4 times my cost per bar. As I live in Central America that means I make $2 a bar, all relative. 

I don't understand why you wouldn't just charge all the shipping, it's what everyone else does, why include part of it in your soap price? People aren't necessarily looking for the cheapest shipping buying on Etsy, but if you made your soap cheaper and charged them full shipping separately, then it might increase your sales. Alternatively, you could just look around the hundreds of soap sellers on Etsy and charge as they do.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## juliawhas

I know, but I asked around on Etsy and they all said they put the shipping expense into their price. But yes, I think making my soap cheaper and charge them full shipping will be more effective. Thank you!


----------



## Triquetra

Here is how I calculate my profit.  If a product cost me $5 to make, I double that for a total of $10 for a distributor cost, the distributor then would double the $10 to $20 for their selling cost to a wholesale, wholesale then marks theirs up to $40 to sell to retail public.  So its 400% markup in the end for a retailer to sell.  

So you say 40c is what it cost you, double that for a distributor at 80c, 80c x 2 for wholesale and $1.60 for retail - if you are selling a bar at $4 or $5 you are getting a big profit I believe.


----------



## Marilyna

Ok, well I want to know how you're making a bar of soap for .40.  That is really low. I make a very basic bar and its a lot more than that. 

But on the pricing thing - I would charge about what other soapers are charging. If your cost is .40 a bar (I bet you're leaving things out), you'd be making plenty of profit. More than $2 a bar.


----------



## lsg

Where are you located? You can check out what others are charging on etsy. I always ship flat rate shipping. If it is one bar, try using a flat rate envelope.

Here are a couple of links with information on pricing:

http://teachsoap.com/2012/03/27/pricing-your-cp-soaps/




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqVNU9eN9DU[/ame]


----------



## dagmar88

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=16002


In general, all costs x 2 for wholesale and x 4 for retail.


----------



## paillo

Yes, it's hard to answer your question without enough information.

Are you shipping Priority Mail with the USPS, or first class? Either way, $5.60 per bar is a strange amount. It costs me less than $3 to ship first class, and $5.05 - always - to ship Priority. Do you have shipping options such as UPS? Are you shipping from the contiguous US states? 

What is the cost to ship more than one bar?

If you are brand new to soap making, what kind of soap are you making? M&P? CP? If it's CP I would suggest that you are nowhere near ready to sell, and that you should get a year under your belt before you start to sell. I strongly suggest you read this post regardless of what kind of soap you are making. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=16002


----------



## juliawhas

It's a MP soap, so it costs way less. I've read other soap forums, and people agree that it only costs .40 cents a bar.


----------



## juliawhas

First class, at first I decided flat rate, but now first class it costs me only $2  and I'm making M&P because CP is more professional and longer to make. So of course, M&P.


----------



## Sweetlily321

How much did you pay for the base, color, FO or EO you added and anything else added. I ask this because dif bases of M&P don't coast the same. 

Edited because I did my math(lol) with my plain M&P base with nothing added to it is $0.40 / bar 
And I also buy it in bulk (24+lb blocks) 
Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lsg

http://teachsoap.com/2012/03/06/pricing-your-melt-and-pour-soaps/


----------



## Marilyna

My mp is .42 a bar but that is a 2 oz bar!  That includes Fo, color, labels and wrapper.  Also a 24 lb block.


----------



## Sweetlily321

My bars are 4-5 oz bars 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Marilyna

For 4 oz of just the base counting shipping mine would be .49 for 4 oz bar, but what good does a figure based on base with nothing added do?  All materials costs should be included when costing soap.


----------



## Sweetlily321

Maybe a bit off topic but, if I was home ill post a pic of my Cin A Bun soap I made. Look like you can eat it. One thing I love about M&P soap. Is the art side to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## paillo

Also, as others have mentioned, I wouldn't begin to sell M&P before searching Etsy.com to see what other soapers are charging for similar bars. I don't think your profit margin matters as much when you are just starting out, as much as, "Are you going to get any sales?" Are your soaps SFIC? Are they cheap bases full of synthetics? Are they artfully done? There's a lot of competition on Etsy, and that's a good thing, in my opinion. It will give you a good idea of the marketplace.

Also, I'd suggest posting pictures of your soap in this forum's Photo Gallery. That way we'll be able to see what you're making and offer input.


----------



## juliawhas

I don't add color, because it could harm the skin. I don't add fragrance either, but I use essentials and honey and olive oil for cleansing and acne. I already have a great supply of both essentials, so I count it as free. Any, my soap base is only 4 lbs. (since I'm starting out, I don't want to waste too much money if I don't succeed). And yes, my soap base alone is .40. and that's all I use for my M&P because my essentials are in full supply, and fragrance and color has a possible chance of damaging skin.


----------



## juliawhas

The base is shea butter, 32 oz (because I'm afraid this soap making business won't work out, so I don't want to waste too much). I have done a lot of browsing on etsy, and most prices are $5 average and shiping $2-$3. And artfully done? Yes, they are massage bars that help your skin and acne. I don't include fragrances and color, since they can easily damage the skin even though they look good. I want an all natural , healthy bar, but looks easy on the eyes, too.


----------



## Second Impression

My soaps are all about 4oz. I charge $3 to ship the first bar and add $1 for each additional bar.  It works out pretty well. 

It's standard that the customer pays shipping. Creative work is valuable and most people who will go to the effort of seeking you out on Etsy will understand this and not take issue with shipping charges. IMO, they don't even think twice about them unless you're exorbitantly overcharging. 

Sent from my XT907 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## juliawhas

Thanks for letting me know, nicely put  And indeed it does.


----------



## Marilyna

juliawhas said:


> I don't add color, because it could harm the skin. I don't add fragrance either, but I use essentials and honey and olive oil for cleansing and acne. I already have a great supply of both essentials, so I count it as free. Any, my soap base is only 4 lbs. (since I'm starting out, I don't want to waste too much money if I don't succeed). And yes, my soap base alone is .40. and that's all I use for my M&P because my essentials are in full supply, and fragrance and color has a possible chance of damaging skin.



Well, you didn't get your essential oil free, did you?  When you run out you'll have to buy more, right?  So you should include them in the cost of your soap.  You are not going to succeed in business if you refuse to look honestly at your costs.


----------



## kharmon320

Are you packaging the soap?  Essential oils and honey and olive oil are not free.  You need to add to the final price of your product to accurately determine your cost per bar.  How long have you been melting soap and selling it?  This whole thread seems a bit "off".


----------



## juliawhas

True. It adds a few cents into the cost of each bar. Thanks for giving me advice!


----------



## juliawhas

I will, and I've just started. And yes, I'm adding the packaging and posting price toward the shipping price. Or is that not a good idea (and I should change it so I follow what YOU do)?


----------



## Sweetlily321

kharmon320 said:


> How long have you been melting soap and selling it?  This whole thread seems a bit "off".


 It dose. At first I was thinking is this a troll? (Sry)


----------



## Hazel

I also wondered that as I was reading through the thread.

_*@juliawhas*_

I don't want to come across as mean but I'm wondering how long have you've been making MP. Your questions and comments come across as someone who's very inexperienced and jumping into selling without understanding the basics. If I'm wrong, I apologize but I don't think I am. You're basing your cost on just the MP base and not including the cost of additives, packaging, insurance, business license, overhead, etc. This makes me wonder if you've including shipping cost into your MP base because .40 per bar for just a 4 lb MP base sounds extremely low. However, you may not have shipping on the MP base if you bought it locally. I'd understand this cost more if you had said you bought the MP in bulk. 


juliawhas said:


> It's a MP soap, so it costs way less. I've read  other soap forums, and people agree that it only costs .40 cents a  bar.



When you stated the above comment, does this mean you didn't figure out your own cost? Are you basing your cost on what someone else stated?

Also, you mentioned your soap helps "your skin and acne". Have you read the FDA regulations about labeling, advertising and what the difference is between soap, cosmetic and drug?


----------



## dagmar88

juliawhas said:


> And yes, my soap base alone is .40. and that's all I use for my M&P because my essentials are in full supply, and fragrance and color has a possible chance of damaging skin.




You should really do more research. Fragrance oils designed to use in soap are far easier to work with because they're safe in recommended percentages.
You need to know your essential oils inside and out before selling products including them. They could affect/cause so many things, from pregnancy to sunburn.

Also, make sure you are properly insured before selling your first bar of soap.


----------



## juliawhas

I'm selling it on etsy. and because I have a full supply, but I suppose I should add it too. and yes I bought the mp base locally. I charge shipping separately and I add packaging toward the shipping charge too. not to be rude, but I've stated this many times throughout the thread, and I keep having to repeat the same thing.


----------



## juliawhas

I have done my research and professional people say it is best recommended not putting ANY fragrance in the soap, in case for sensitive skin. And I've done my research on honey and the effects of it, which is healthy and nourishing for the skin and can treat acne. I also looked upon the bad things upon it.


----------



## juliawhas

Yes, i'm new to this. just because I don't speak a soapmaker's language doesn't mean I'm trolling everyone. I asked a serious question trying my best to express it in soap terms and everyone decides to make fun of me and treat me like I'm a little kid. thanks.


----------



## paillo

What is your Etsy store? Saying your soap can control acne is a very risky thing re FDA regulations. It's also the kind of claim that can give good soapmakers a bad name. I can't imagine M&P soap helping acne. Are you using FDIC or a base using chemicals and detergents? You have a lot of people offering help, but don't seem to be able to hear it very well. We're not being mean, nor meaning to treat you like a little kid, but it's clear you are VERY inexperienced, have not done your research very well, and need some time and practice under your belt before you decide to sell.

How many batches have you made?


----------



## Hazel

We're not making fun of you. Everyone is concerned not because you don't know "soapmaker's language" but because you haven't demonstrated you really have done the work involved in developing a quality product line or that you truly want assistance to build a successful business. You want an answer to one question and have totally rejected our legitimate concerns.



juliawhas said:


> I'm selling it on etsy. and because I have a  full supply, but I suppose I should add it too. and yes I bought the mp  base locally. _*I charge shipping separately and I add packaging toward  the shipping charge too*_. not to be rude, but_* I've stated this many times*_  throughout the thread, and I keep having to repeat the same  thing.



Yes, you are now coming across as rude because you only mentioned it once. That is _*not *_what I asked you. You either don't understand the concept or you're deliberately using misdirection. You have not answered questions to give us a better understanding of your situation. You stated you were new to making soap and then said you are selling. You haven't answered the question on how long you've been "making" soap. Being new to the process and not answering questions implies you're jumping into something which you've recently decided to do and are not prepared for in terms of understanding the basics involved in consumer safety, regulations and operating a business. I'm also wondering where you bought the MP base and what the ingredients are in it. I'm not getting a feeling that you're interested in taking pride in your soap and want to make sure it's a quality item. This worries me because of the possible negative impact selling quickly and poorly mad products can have on the handmade industry. 

I re-read this thread and your question "How much should I price my soap" was answered at least twice. I think you should be satisfied with those responses.

_*@ paillo - *_

Good point about FDA. Claiming soap helps with acne puts the soap into a drug category. This is why I asked if she had read the FDA regulations.

I think this thread is going south and needs to end.


----------



## juliawhas

I'm not going to say it in the description, I'll let people experience it on its own. How am I not accepting the help people give to me? What help? And I'm still new at this, I'm still sorting everything out, and yes, I am not experienced, a bunch of people have rubbed it in my face that their soap is much more professional than mine and that they have done their research more than me. 

I've had to repeat this several times, I'm new, yet you guys judge me as if I'm one of you. No, I'm not, so stop making me feel horrible, please.


----------



## juliawhas

Okay, first of all, I said I repeated I am inexperienced several times throughout the thread. And next, because I don't understand the question and/or I am uncomfortable to answer it. I have asked people on this thread a question too, and they have not replied and completely ignored my question and went on to criticizing me. I'm done using soapmakingforums. It is uninspiring, mean, and rude, especially to the person who said she thought I was 'trolling'. I'm done.


----------



## paillo

That's a good thing for all, I believe. I agree, I think this thread needs to end. It is not going anywhere. Apparently you don't want to share any information which might be helpful for those wanting to help - e.g. how many batches have you made, what are the ingredients in your soap base, what is your Etsy shop? Those are just my questions, there are many more from people who wish to help.


----------

